

Ask HN: mixture of Google's pagerank and the elo rating system wanted - xmpir

i'm looking for an ingenious algorithm. does anybody know if there is an implementation of such an algorithm?
the principle: 2 players play against each other - a 3rd one decides who wins. now the elo-system would be sufficient for the 2 players but i somehow want to include the 3rd person's rank (e.g. with a page-rank like algorithm)
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why you're getting no answers, let me just say that
I, for one, have absolutely no idea what it is you're asking for, apart from
being some sort of algorithm.

You may feel you've explained yourself adequately, but you are in possession
of all the facts. I don't know what the "elo-system" is, and yes, I could go
and look it up, but you're asking me for a favor, why should I do all the
work, and then try to figure out what you might mean, and then try to come up
with something, all based on speculation?

So it might be worth your while making your question somewhat clearer.

What do you really want? What have you tried? What have you done?

~~~
xmpir
thanks for the feedback, the elo-system is the ranking system of chess players
- and it works quite nice and was used often for problems like mine.

I'm planning to do a ranking algorithm - kind of like facemash
(<http://www.facemash.com.au/>) but you have to log in and your own rating has
influence on your votes.

